# Sunstorm and Firestorm- Tameness update



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I had some success with Firestorm today. She haaates my hands (what else is new?) but she managed to eat some millet from my fingers through the bars of the cage. You should have seen the stink eye she gave me if I so much as budged, LOL. Time will tell how much handling she'll accept  One of the employees at the store I got her from said she loved to cuddle, so we'll see how that goes 

As for Sunstorm, my lutino cock - a couple of days ago he was on my shoulder! Cue the spazzing on my end once he settled down while I was at the computer! He's ladder trained by his old owner, but hates hands. That day he was on my shoulder he danced off the ladder and landed on my hand and crawled up to my shoulder. He must have sat with me for a good half hour. 

If I can get him and Firestorm somewhat tame, I will be ecstatic. Not to say I won't love them even if they refuse to be tamed  

Firestorm:

IMG_2450 by vampiric_conure, on Flickr

Sunstorm:

IMG_2449 by vampiric_conure, on Flickr


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome progress! They're both lovely looking 'tiels with great names too!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> Awesome progress! They're both lovely looking 'tiels with great names too!


LOL! Thanks, re: names  I've had a tradition of naming my birds after Transformers for almost 14 years now. People say they often remember me because of my birds' names!

As for my progress - Yessss! I'm excitied! I try not to push it with my fids and I'm often surprised at how far I've come with my brats


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

I think breakthroughs with animals and birds are the biggest buzz ever


----------

